# Nov. 12 Monster Auction details



## dacar (Mar 29, 2011)

VAHS Members and Auction Buyers & Sellers:

It's time again for our 14th annual Fall VAHS Monster Auction. This year the auction is being held on Saturday, Nov 12th so mark your calendar. 
Remember - the fall auction replaces the November club meeting. 
Any members wishing to sell at the auction please contact Dave at [email protected] with a phone number and membership number to register.

Anyone wishing to sell in the November auction must register by November 7 to avoid the $10 late registration fee.

This auction is a fundraiser for Project PIABA with all club proceeds going save the Amazon rainforests! 
In order to help ensure that the auction doesn't run too long we have limited all sellers to a maximum of 20 items. If you bring more than 20 they will be counted as donations.

Please ensure that everything to be auctioned is clearly labeled and your sellers form is properly filled in. All items need to be on the tables by 9:15 so please be on time. We will have people checking that items are labeled properly and placing them on the tables. All the rules are available on the web site as well.
Members that will only be buying at the auction don't need to register in advance but need to bring a filled in buyers form to the auction.

We need helpers to set up in the morning (7:30-8am), to clean up in the evening, runners for the day and we'll also need people throughout the day to help with odd jobs. Contact Dave if you are able to help , rumor has it there will be free coffee and treats before 8:30 for those who help setup.

The buyers and sellers forms as well as driving directions will be available on the club's website. Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society - VAHS | Formerly Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Club 
There will be food and drinks available for purchase on site. Volunteers eat for free! 
Auction reminders and tips from Dave, our auctioneer: 
· All fish must be properly bagged in fish bags (no Ziploc bags), with no more than 1/3 water (leaving at least 2/3 room for air). 
· Sellers are limited to 20 items. 
· All sellers must hand in their completed sellers form prior to 9:30 or their items will be placed on the late table and sold at the end of the day. 
· All items for the auction must be labeled clearly and correctly with permanent marker. If you are seller # 00 then label your items 00-1, 
00-2, etc.
· Anything not labeled will be considered a donation. 
· If you print labels on your printer, put a piece of clear tape over it as most will not be water proof. 
· Do not feed your fish for 24 hours before bagging them. 
· Please make sure that only proper fish bags are used and that plants are bagged in minimal water. If you need fish bags stop by your local fish store and purchase a few. Let's see if we can have a dry auction this year. 
· Please don't bring old chemicals and medications. 
· No more than 4 bags of one item. 
· Sellers do not need to fill in buyers forms, they will receive their bidding card when they hand in their sellers forms. 
· Anyone other than sellers wanting a bidding card must fill out a buyers form, even VAHS club members. 
· Bring a cooler or box with a heat pack for all your purchases.
. All equipment should be labeled as working or for parts. The VAHS takes no responsibility for broken equipment or missing parts. 
Any questions please contact me at [email protected] - Thank You -Dave


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I sent an email to Dave on Sunday asking how to join the VAHS and to sign in as a buyer but have not heard back.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Just come to the auction. You can join there . You don't need to pre-register or join to bid .

Sellers need to be members and register before Nov. 7 or end up paying a late registration fee.


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Whoa coool. Maybe this time I can go down and buy something!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

BCAquaria said:


> Whoa coool. Maybe this time I can go down and buy something!


:lol: you dont have any fishy stuff left


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

why dont do on Sunday, Sunday is family day, mostly people off for work ! Sat i always work , can not go again! too bad!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

That's partly because this auction is held at a CHURCH:bigsmile:

Sunday is a bad day to fill up a church with fish fanatics more interested in buying a betta or aquarium or HC than hearing the word of GOD.:bigsmile:


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

gonna be a blast!


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

mikebike said:


> I sent an email to Dave on Sunday asking how to join the VAHS and to sign in as a buyer but have not heard back.


You can join the VAHS at the auction if you like. It's a $20 yearly fee and you are guaranteed to get free stuff (only if you show up to the meetings, especially the December meeting), you get chance to win monthly meeting raffle prizes, and we usually have some really large ticket items for all new renewals and new member sign ups at the November auction.

To sell at the November auction, you have to register with Dave Carlson. To just buy, you can register there.

I hope that helps


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*Lots of Frags*

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to tell everyone that the auction is both marine and freshwater. I will have lots of Pocillipora (sp?) coral frags at the auction.

AquaAddict


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Anybody bringing Bettas?


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

It's all random. Some years there's lots and some years there's very few if any. Show up and you may get a chance to bid on some if people bring them in


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

anyone wants anything from Canadian Aquatics both Patrick and I, we will be there to help out and be able to bring you your items.

And I have a limited number of larger cooler available for free. But you have to pm me to get them so I will take them to the auction.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Do we have Ranchu/Ryukin goldfish in the auction?


----------



## dacar (Mar 29, 2011)

We have had a few fancy goldfish in previous years but the only way to find out if any are in this years auction is to attend this years auction.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

what can we use for payment at the auction? is it cash only and if so is there a bank machine nearby because I know that no matter how much i bring it probably won't be enough.


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

there is a bank machine in the shopping area near by...5 min walk.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I found the gym to be rather cold last year. I was wondering if you would consider to auction most of the livestock first or will it be more random (same as last year)? 
Thanx


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I am bringing my fish with a cooler with warm water to float the bags of fish. I also found it cold as well. There is a washroom in there that you can easily pour warm water.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

It might be a good idea to post information in this thread about the location.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

My membership ran out a few months ago. Not looking to sell. Could I just show up and they give me a bidding number? Can't remember how it works. Or do I still need to register.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yup you can. They will assign you a number. 

Snow, let me know what you need from me.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> anyone wants anything from Canadian Aquatics both Patrick and I, we will be there to help out and be able to bring you your items.
> 
> And I have a limited number of larger cooler available for free. But you have to pm me to get them so I will take them to the auction.


I still have a few big coolers left.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I also have a spare cooler someone may have, please pm me


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

A couple of questions I'm hoping someone can answer, I won't be able to get there before it starts. Do we have to be there at the start of the auction or will we be able to register as a buyer part way through the day? How late does the auction normally run?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

usually till 3pm. I think there will be members that can still add you in with a new number. I think Patrick should be able to answer more questions for you.

ANyway, last chance tonight if you want anything from Canadian Aquatics to bring to the auction.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes you can register late to buy. Some people get in after 11am and can still register to buy.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

just came home from the auction. Second year in a row, no bettas


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

All the Bettas were at the BCA Auction on October 22nd !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## miyabi-aqua (May 20, 2011)

Congratulations to VAHS Officers for organizing a successful Monster Auction. I was amazed at the turnout despite the strong rains. I enjoyed doing the demo to all VAHS members! I know several members are not happy at the one winning the ADA raffle prize. Ha ha...Don't worry, we will have more of this in the future! This is just a teaser and we promise to give bigger prizes! But next time, buy more tickets to get more chances of winning! Ha ha...I hope everyone had fun learning the ADA Nature Aquarium method.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I find it quite funny how many of the numerous guppies that sold for cheap at the auction are now for sale here on the site.


----------

